# New Polarion PH50. Defective bulb?



## Dmitriyrus (Jan 4, 2013)

I bought a *new* Polarion PH50.
That's what I saw on the bulb












Flashlight worked only 30 minutes.
Unfortunately I have not looked at the bulb prior to first use. But this is not a big deal. I believe that the bulb is a marriage.
Am I right?


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 4, 2013)

Aren't those the salts in the bulb? I'll have to look at my related lights later.


----------



## Dmitriyrus (Jan 4, 2013)

This lamp from my Chinese flashlight.
Working time - about 50 hours.
Flask perfectly clean.







I think that the new lamp must be perfectly clear flask


----------



## XeRay (Jan 4, 2013)

Dmitriyrus said:


> This lamp from my Chinese flashlight.
> Working time - about 50 hours.
> Flask perfectly clean.
> 
> ...



Only some cheap Chinese bulbs, have no visible salts when not turned on. A quality 4100-4300K bulb will have a yellowish deposit of Metal Halide salts. This is normal, for a quality German made bulb, like the Polarion uses. IT IS NOT A DEFECT.


----------



## Lips (Jan 4, 2013)

Dmitriyrus said:


> This lamp from my Chinese flashlight.
> Working time - about 50 hours.
> Flask perfectly clean.
> 
> ...




------------------

I have *new* and *old* bulbs of this HID searchlight and they *all* have visible salts in them...

------------------


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 4, 2013)

I was under the understanding that the salts were part of what vaporized and re-condensed as part of normal operation?


----------



## XeRay (Jan 5, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> I was under the understanding that the salts were part of what vaporized and re-condensed as part of normal operation?


 Yes, they form a plasma.


----------



## Dmitriyrus (Jan 5, 2013)

Connection said:


> Does the light still work?


Yes. flashlight works


----------



## Dmitriyrus (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys.
I would like clarify one thing more...
I noticed that the light of my PH50 is different from light PH40, which I sold.
And business not only in brightness.
Light PH50 has a narrower beam. PH40 is shining a little wider.
Light PH50 has some admixture of red and blue.
I know that all HID have some shades ...
But light PH40 was practically ideal. It was pure neutral white !
PH50 brighter, but contains outsiders shades


----------



## XeRay (Jan 5, 2013)

Same bulb used in both products, higher wattage the color changes to a lower color temperature. I cant speak for any reflector or geometry changes (beam pattern).


----------



## Patriot (Jan 8, 2013)

The reflectors are the same in both the 40 and 50W versions, however there are minor variances in bulb depth which changes the look of the beam slightly.

They should have roughly the same shape and color with the 50W version being about 100-300K warmer. Without beamshots it's difficult to know exactly what you're seeing in the PH50 beam but to be honest, what you're describing sounds as if it COULD be an issue. My gut tells me that as a PH40 owner, you wouldn't be complaining it it was just like that light only brighter. I don't know how subtle or pronounced these "red and blue" effects are but it really doesn't sound normal unless you're exaggerating some minor color nuances in the corona. 

I'll put it this way, if you were pleased with your PH40, the PH50 should be an easy transition, only it's brighter and slightly warmer. If you're seeing 'rainbow' patterns in your beam, especially the center, you probably have an actual issue with your light. 

The salts in your arc chamber do seem to be more prominent than any of the 5 Polarions I've owned. I say this with reservation however, because the lighting in your pictures is terrible, perhaps no fault of your own. If you could take some pictures in natural light or a brightly lit room it would help, that along with a couple of beamshots next to your PH40 if that's possible.


----------



## Dmitriyrus (Jan 21, 2013)

Patriot said:


> beamshots next to your PH40 if that's possible.


I sold PH40. Added by money and bought PH50
So I can not take a picture PH40 + PH50
But I will do a beamshots PH50


----------



## AceDan (Jan 21, 2013)

I've just purchased a new PH50 from Europe. Only a handful left under special order. 

I'll see what the bulb looks like before switching on and if I also get rainbow colours.


----------



## AceDan (Jan 21, 2013)

AceDan said:


> I've just purchased a new PH50 from Europe. Only a handful left under special order.
> 
> I'll see what the bulb looks like before switching on and if I also get rainbow colours.



Once received via courier that is. Weds/Thurs


----------



## Dmitriyrus (Jan 22, 2013)

thanks *AceDan*


----------



## AceDan (Jan 23, 2013)

Arriving today. Waiting by the door....


----------



## AceDan (Jan 23, 2013)

Received brand new PH50 to UK! Looking good. Both batteries charged now. 

I had a look at the bulb before I switched ON. Yes mine has the same yellow "bits" inside. What made me more unsure was the fact the yellow is only on one side of the bulb as if it came to rest there once cold. Maybe from manufacturer testing?

I turned the unit ON, heard the whine and WOW that is really bright. So bright my head hurts actually. 

First thing I noticed when shining it on a wall...
Half the corona nice and white, the other half...yellow tinge! That's definitely down to those yellow "bits" and more so on one half as I'd seen on the bulb glass before powering it up. 

Makes me wonder whether the bulbs are defective or not, but, I did a few google searches and this is what I've found... FAQ Polarion. 

Q. Why does my beam pattern appear to have "artifacts", a yellow color in the corona and black line it when I shine it at wall at close range?

A. The Polarion HID searchlights are factory pre-focused for extended ranges of 150-200 yards and beyond. The beam pattern will not look perfect when shined at a wall at close range. The yellow in the corona (the less brilliant area around the center "hot spot" is a result of the sodium in the lamp itself and is perfectly normal. This pattern will change depending on how you orient the light as gravity moves the gases around. The black line is the shadow of wire that runs parallel to the glass tube of the lamp.

Source: http://www.polarion-store.com/faq.cfm

After seeing beam shots on CPF and on YouTube, I'm not overly confident that this is normal. But yes I was shining on a wall within 10ft of me. Actually, my eyes really do hurt!

It's just started to get dark here in the UK so will go out later to see what it's like. 

Polarion guys, any comments please? Thanks.


----------



## BVH (Jan 23, 2013)

You're worrying about something that is 100% normal. Relax and enjoy your light for what it was designed for, not white wall hunting.


----------



## AceDan (Jan 23, 2013)

BVH said:


> You're worrying about something that is 100% normal. Relax and enjoy your light for what it was designed for, not white wall hunting.



BVH many thanks for the heads-up. Wanted to also let Dmitriyrus know that my bulb very much like his  

Ok no more white walls - they reflect back too much light.


----------



## BVH (Jan 23, 2013)

It's easy to get hung up on white wall issues. I do it too. The pink tinge of most 4300K lamps bothers me but in real use, at distance, it's not noticeable.


----------



## AceDan (Jan 23, 2013)

Well I've taken it outside in the nearby fields. Looking very good and nice distance. Will take some measurements when it's warmed up outside.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 24, 2013)

as BVH stated, it's all normal. 

Congrats! I'm sure you'll be having a lot of fun with it!


----------



## AceDan (Jan 24, 2013)

Patriot said:


> as BVH stated, it's all normal.
> 
> Congrats! I'm sure you'll be having a lot of fun with it!



Cheers Patriot. Nice to hear that from you and BVH. Two nice pros.


----------



## AceDan (Jan 24, 2013)

Question regarding charging the PH50:

If I've half power left in the batt indicated via the green LEDs, is it recommended to run batt down or able to stick back on the charger?

I want a new full charge ready to take out. 
Thanks.


----------



## Dmitriyrus (Jan 24, 2013)

Lithium batteries do not require a full discharge for the subsequent charge


----------



## AceDan (Jan 25, 2013)

Dmitriyrus said:


> Lithium batteries do not require a full discharge for the subsequent charge



Cheers for this  Appreciated.


----------



## SANTIOS (Jan 26, 2013)

It´s normal.


----------



## AceDan (Jan 27, 2013)

SANTIOS said:


> It´s normal.



Pleased to hear it. Although I've not noticed the sodium move around the glass like the FAQ suggests on the Polarion website. So far, it's stayed exactly as I found it. Maybe I'm not getting the bulb hot enough for longer duration.


----------

